# negative test after positive



## tracey p (May 11, 2009)

hi dont know why but i done another pregnancy test today and got a not pregnant !after getting a positive result on thursday, think im 4 to 5 weeks as period irregular, been to doc and i have a urine infection he told me not to worry about getting a false early due to hormones going up and down and no bleeding , so scared any advice would be good


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, I would agree, just leave it a few days and do another test,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

